# Anyone going to the Radical Faerie Beltaine gathering in TN?



## kittybutts (Apr 15, 2019)

Im not sure if my friend is gonna bail on me or not, but I might wanna go anyway.

I can pick people up on my way from richmond & through NC.


----------



## croc (Apr 15, 2019)

When and what is it?


----------



## Deleted member 24029 (Apr 15, 2019)

No, but, speaking of RadFae's, I really want to get over to Destiny this season...Let me know if you head that way after Short Mountain...


----------



## kittybutts (Apr 15, 2019)

croc said:


> When and what is it?



Well its Beltaine, so May1. The festival lasts 10 days, with set up before and clean up after. I forget exactly when it starts & I'll have to ask someone because I cant find info online.

Its bring/pay what you can, so I'm bringing my foodstamps.

Edit- I forgot to say what it is. Its Beltaine, so its a pagan ritual festival. Its a spring rite. Radical Faeries are traditionally gay rural pagan, but there will be all kinds of queers there. There will be a lot of public sex and a bathhouse n shit, fair warning. I will be camping in the area with the least amount of horny gay men.


----------



## Honey Crust (Apr 16, 2019)

Well shit this sounds like my kind of fuckin festival! Wishing I was getting east of the Mississippi a lot sooner now lol


----------



## kittybutts (Apr 16, 2019)

Bey said:


> No, but, speaking of RadFae's, I really want to get over to Destiny this season...Let me know if you head that way after Short Mountain...


 I am not going to vermont, sorry. I'm staying mid atlantic for a season at least


----------

